

AI that makes Angular/React/Bootstrap Apps? - ajohnclark
http://www.dhi.io/

======
cturhan
Well that seems so futuristic to me.

BTW, what happened to grid? [1] They were claiming the similar idea but not js
side I suppose.

[1] [https://thegrid.io/](https://thegrid.io/)

~~~
ganarajpr
Glad to hear that you think its futuristic :). There are probably two main
differences between thegrid and dhi. Dhi can help with JS also - along with
HTML and CSS. Thegrid atleast appears to be mostly focused on design (HTML &
CSS ) from their copy. Second important difference is that - with thegrid -
the AI does the design or layout. With Dhi - you do the design.

Giving YOU, the developer - full control is extremely important to us.

------
daniele2014
It sounds promising, we are always impressed with some of the startups who
have a vision of disrupting the software world. Definitely something to watch
out for.

------
ganarajpr
The AI does not automatically make these apps. Its an assistant - that helps
you make. You are still the driver/puppeteer.

------
tilaprimera
greaaaat

------
jqm
Followed up with an AI that fixes (some of the time) Angular/React/Bootstrap
apps made by the first AI.

